# recordhubs vs zonda



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey all you Campagnolo experts.
I'm working on making the switch to Campy and I'm trying to decide between Getting a set of Zonda Wheels or building up a set around Record Hubs. The Zondas would be a little cheaper. Is there a difference between the hubs? I'm wondering if it would be like comparing ultegra vs dura ace hubs.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The bearings are going to be the same quality. The hubs are different looking but should perform the same. IMO, Zondas are the best campy wheelset for the money.


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

Not an expert - but have three sets of Zondas - like big bill said the best campy wheel set for the money.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the Zondas, Eurus with Tubeless, Hyperons, Boras and Neutrons

But the wheels that provide the best quality of ride is my hand built 32h Record Hubs/Open Pros/DT Revos with Comp in DS

Ride is sweet, comfortable and smooth, they are not the lightest but indeed lighter than the Zondas. Granted the Zondas have deeper rims.

Anyway I take the Record/OP any day over them all for longer rides.

To go fast sure best are the Boras, to climb high best the Hyperons, but I think the overall ride is nicer on the OP/Record.

here is a pic of my bike on them


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

Salsa_Lover said:


> I have the Zondas, Eurus with Tubeless, Hyperons, Boras and Neutrons
> 
> But the wheels that provide the best quality of ride is my hand built 32h Record Hubs/Open Pros/DT Revos with Comp in DS
> 
> ...


Salsa_lover, what tires do you run on them? Can I visit your Campagnolo museum sometime? :-D

I have run (1) Shamal Ultra with Fusion3 and Atom tubeless, (2) Zonda with Conti GP4season, (3) Open Pro / Record / DT round spokes with Conti GP4000S, (4) DT Swiss 1450R-like wheelset with Conti Attack/Force. 

For comfort, (3) is hard to beat, and then (1) comes second and (4) comes really close at third.

For all-rounder, my favorite is (1), very smooth, aero, and still comfy. 

But in terms of price point, (2) is hard to beat. And (4), for some reason, I sold to a good friend. It was a great wheelset, but I bought the Shamal Ultras and thought I'd pass it along to a friend.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Vittoria CX 23 with latex tubes

I think the 3 cross and softer Revo spokes contribute a lot to the comfort ( remembering SystemShock's thread here ). The DT comp ensure the rear wheel is stiff enough, and I am not anymore a lightweight rider


----------



## tmf (Mar 7, 2012)

oldandtired said:


> Getting a set of Zonda Wheels or building up a set around Record Hubs.


What rims are you thinking of for a built set? If you're moving over to Campy from Shimano/SRAM and you already have some nice built up wheels with good rims, you could reuse the rims if they're in good shape. You don't have to go with Record hubs - it all depends on your price point and what you're shooting for. I'm fortunate in having a supply of nice rims hanging in my garage - when I want new wheels it just costs me the hubs and spokes 

I just recently made the switch from Dura-Ace to Chorus on my primary bike. I built up one set of wheels on Campy hubs, and also found a good price on a Wheels Mfg. cassette (it gives Campy spacing on a cassette that fits Shimano freehubs) that I installed on one of my Shimano wheels. It was an easy way to have an extra rear wheel. I've ridden on it the last couple of weeks and it shifts perfectly.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

> What rims are you thinking of for a built set? If you're moving over to Campy from Shimano/SRAM and you already have some nice built up wheels with good rims, you could reuse the rims if they're in good shape. You don't have to go with Record hubs - it all depends on your price point and what you're shooting for. I'm fortunate in having a supply of nice rims hanging in my garage - when I want new wheels it just costs me the hubs and spokes


I haven't decided on rims for sure. The Kinlin X19 sounds good and is inexpensive but I've had nothing but good luck with Mavic open pro. They are just a little more spendy. The open pros I've got have a ton of miles on them so even though they're still straight I'm going with a new set of rims.

I'll definitely check out the Wheels Manufacturing Cassette.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Salsa_Lover said:


> But the wheels that provide the best quality of ride is my hand built 32h Record Hubs/Open Pros/DT Revos with Comp in DS


If I may ask, how much did it cost you to get the hand built wheelset including labor?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Z6_esb said:


> If I may ask, how much did it cost you to get the hand built wheelset including labor?


You can get a Record wheelset for around $500 from Texas Cyclesports. Less for open pro, more for DT rims.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

bigbill said:


> You can get a Record wheelset for around $500 from Texas Cyclesports. Less for open pro, more for DT rims.


thank you


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Z6_esb said:


> If I may ask, how much did it cost you to get the hand built wheelset including labor?


Record Hubs $270 from total cycling
OP Rims $120 the pair from CRC
DT Revos/Comp Spokes and Alu nipples $120
Labor $0 ( I did them myself )

Total $510

that price bigbill gave you is very good.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

bigbill said:


> You can get a Record wheelset for around $500 from Texas Cyclesports. Less for open pro, more for DT rims.


Great price and less than a set of Zonda's.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

You can get Campagnolo Zonda for less than $400 (plus shipping), just check some UK sites.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

The classifieds on the paceline (used to be serotta) has a record/cpx33 wheel set for $375.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a good price, and the Zondas look fine. I still lean toward record open pro (since that's what I have) but you cannot go wrong with either. Maybe Zondas look better.


----------



## redvespablur (Aug 23, 2011)

I had record/open pro combo but as a 250 lb Clyde I found them really very flexy when I was climbing. The Zonda clinchers I replaced them with are not as comfortable but they are significantly stiffer. 

I also love the 2 way fit option in the the Zonda that I have bought subsequently - no more pinch flats and I can run at much more comfortable PSI than I would with clinchers - this makes up for a big chunk of the comfort difference between the open pros and the Zondas.

They also are cool looking


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a set of Zondas, and a set of wheels I built around Record Hubs. Once broken in, the Zonda's hubs ride just as smooth as Record Hubs.

The Zondas have a good ride, but my handbuilds ride nicer, I feel. The set I build are: Record hubs; DT Swiss Super Comp spokes; DT Swiss RR485 rims: 32 hole 3X front & rear. No matter what tires I run between the two wheelsets, the handbuilts just feel more comfortable. (IMHO, there's just a certain _special thing_ about handbuilts, ....especially ones you've built with your own hands)

Current tires on the Zondas are Michelin Pro Optimum (where I live now I ride over too much glass/gravel/road debris to take a risk riding tires that have less puncture resistance) ; on the handbuilts, Veloflex Masters (easily my favorite tire, but I save these wheel/tires for "special occasions" when I ride on roads with less debris).


----------



## tbassak (Jan 12, 2007)

*Texas Cyclesport*



Z6_esb said:


> thank you


$471 delivered with double butted spokes and DT RR 465 rims (using the 20% coupon the post all the time)

Took just over a week to get.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

jpdigital said:


> The set I build are: Record hubs; DT Swiss Super Comp spokes; DT Swiss RR485 rims: 32 hole 3X front & rear. No matter what tires I run between the two wheelsets, the handbuilts just feel more comfortable. (IMHO, there's just a certain _special thing_ about handbuilts, ....especially ones you've built with your own hands).


What do you weigh for these?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Weight.*



Z6_esb said:


> What do you weigh for these?


The weight came in right around 1650g. 

I used aluminium nipples for the front wheel; brass nipples for the rear. 

Also, for me, the DT Swiss Supercomps struck a nice balance between weight savings vs. cost; and they were great to work with, windup wasn't an issue.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

my set is 1593g. built on Revos+Comp alu nipples in both


----------

